

“Yelping” Does Not Entitle You to Minimum Wage - lutesfuentes
https://casetext.com/links/9k9og0ncaahnbmaar3hljnn6f

======
guinnessdog
It is amazing to me that people writing reviews on Yelp actually thought they
should have been paid to do so.

------
drewar
Wasn't there a case about 15 years ago holding that volunteer moderators of
AOL chat rooms were employees not volunteers? I wonder what happened to that
precedent.

